# Foxpro battrries and chargers



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Yup ive lost the instructiona and hope someone can help me out .
I put my foxpro batteries back into my e caller and plugged in charger ..light on charger flashes red then green a couple times and goes out , light on call does nothing . Are my batteries done ( wrecked )or is charger not working ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you put some alkaline batteries in it for testing?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sure C2C... what model?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Crossfire ..thanx az ..caller works, tried regular alakaline batteries

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's what I have


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

C2C, 7+ years ago, I bought a little rechargeable battery kit from Costco, and the batteries still work like new.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here it is... best damn rechargeable batteries in my opinion. Check out the D & C battery adaptor...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

seems like a decent but use is limited now days for the c and d.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the help az, the thing i liked about the foxpro charger was the fact that i didnt have to remove batteries from call to recharge them , just plug it in .. will it recharge other batteries the same way ?if so then I'm only out the foxpro batteries . Just don't know if they are compatible but would think so 
.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The eneloop batteries will do just fine on your charger Cam. They may take a little longer to charge if not the same capacity. I see the envelops are 2000mah. Compare to the FP


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx Don , ill give them a try ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Like YD says, the key is to get new rechargables in high capacity.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Like YD says, the key is to get new rechargables in high capacity.


Im very disappointed in the foxpro name brand batteries , purchsed in Sept a year ago and used only til end of last February, maybe recharged 3 times ..i took them out of the ecaller when i was finished for the season and now this .. Costco here we come .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a similar experience Cam. I had a set for my Cs24-c and they wouldn’t hold a charge after 1 season.


----------

